# Havanese puppies in New England area



## Michellecorres (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello everyone! I’m Michelle, and im still looking for a reputable breeder in New England.
A breeder that temperament test their puppies, and assist prospective owners choosing the puppy that has the personality that matches the prospective family. 
Please if anyone knows someone let me know please. Thank you!


----------

